# How do you measure for curtains??



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

One of our rooms has just had old huge curtains in since we moved in and the pole has broken I'm thinking finally given in to the weight so getting new but how do i measure  My mum sorted out the curtains for other rooms for me


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey hun,
wasnt sure myself so had a look on the tinterweb and found

http://www.alternative-windows.com/measure.htm

From what I can remember when I measured roughly a while back, I measured length of window halved it for exact measurement of each curtain then added half of that number on (if that makes sense?) so that you get the gather .. if you dont want as much gather add 1/4 etc.. think it also depends whether you use tab top, hooks .

so if the full length of the window was 180 divide by 2 = 90.... 90 / 2 = 45.. 45 + 90 = 135. so you would get 135 for each curtain.

as for length measure from the pole to how ever far down you need them I assume.
But the website will give you the proper way of doing it. Thats just my way of measuring lol

Corrina xx

/links


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Depends on how 'full' you want the cutains to be. Generally speaking its the width of the window x2.

If in doubt measure the size you want to cover (i.e. window plus a bit) and take that into a shop. Anyone worth their salt will be able to tell you the correct size.

Deb
(who is on holiday supposedly making curtains but hasn't even taken the material out of the bag yet - oops!)


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

in the past i have got away with 1 and 1/2 width of window but 2 is much better fit  

pam xx


----------



## Foxys girl (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi,

If you are going to a shop to buy the fabric then you only need to take the measurements of the windows width, height the drop from the curtain pole to where you want them to finish. If you choose a patterned fabric then you need to take the "repeat" into consideration!  I just ordered some fabric today at John Lewis - the lady was most helpful - she calculated how much I would need and ordered it for me.  I chose Cath Kidston Cowboy fabric!  

I also bought (at huge expense) the fabric for my living room curtains there 2 years ago BUT I absolutely love my curtains and enjoy them every day (sad eh)

Good luck
FG


----------

